# Help with making a smooth/round head?



## Elfi (May 13, 2016)

Alrighty, my current fursona is an owl, and I'm trying to make a fursuit of her, but I really can't make the head correctly. I've been trying to make a bucket head fursuit, but it never works. There's always a huge bump in the back of the head and on the sides, no matter how much i curve the cuts. Since the character is an owl, it needs to be pretty round and I just can't get there. I want to have my fursuit of my owl done by hopefully October. 
The method I've been using: 



I just can't get rid of the bumps, no matter how many times I try and try again. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Corvyn (May 22, 2016)

Maybe you could use a baseball cap as a base instead? That's what Beastcub does. You can kinda see them here: www.furaffinity.net: Fursuit making: the scary stage by Beastcub and inside a head here: www.furaffinity.net: Inside Chuckles' head by Beastcub


----------

